# export signature de MAIL



## monvilain (23 Novembre 2006)

Salut &#224; vous,

Afin de "donner" ma signature de MAIL &#224; mon associ&#233; , je lui ai donn&#233; le fichier .plist qui est dans "siganture" de "mail" de "bibiliotheque". Cela ne fonctionne pas.

Il a la meme configuration que moi!!!

Merci de v otre aide.


vu que :







C'est l&#224; bas que &#231;a se passe !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2006)

ben et s' il cr&#233;ait une signature en copiant collant 
ce ne serait il pas plus simple?


----------



## monvilain (24 Novembre 2006)

Ok merci mais je voulais savoir comment faire à titre de "culture"..Cependant, je n'avais pas pensé à cette solution...

Merci


----------

